# straight 2-4 d Amine in grass hay? Why?



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

Does any one still use straight 2-4 d Amine in grass hay. Restrictions? Cost? Safety? Manure carryover? Will it kill dogbane, thistle, and cockleburr?


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

No , 7or 14 days till harvest I think, cheap, safe but stinks like hell, no carry over, will probably stunt them good but not kill in my area.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes I use it.

Very few and light restrictions.

It will kill thistle, and cocklebur.

It will suppress dogbane, but not kill it. You need something like Crossbow to kill dogbane.

Amine is inexpensive compared to most herbicides.

Very safe and no manure carryover.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I use it mixed with crossbow for some hay fields and fencerows. Works well and is economical but wont nail the hard to kill weeds as well


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I really like it in the spring before the melons get planted.....just have to be careful with volitization down here, but I'm usually spraying when the temps are cooler. A tank of Pastora and 2-4d is a very good combo on Bermuda grass.....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Edd, once the highs get down into the 70's you can also use 2-4d ester.....which is more expensive, but kills many of the tougher weeds....but still not dogbane.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I use 2,4D amine straight, except near bean/alfalfa fields where I use 2,4D Lo-Vol. Puts the hurt to most broadleafs.

Ralph


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

There is a product named HI-DEP that will work on dogbane. It is a formulation of two different 2,4Ds' and it will kill dogbane. I used it this year and have had very good results. It is the only one other than glyphosate that will do the job, everything else will only burn it down. It's made by PBI Gordon and I paid 89 dollars for a 2 1/2 gal jug. Search HI-DEP herbicide.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

TJ Hendren said:


> There is a product named HI-DEP that will work on dogbane. It is a formulation of two different 2,4Ds' and it will kill dogbane. I used it this year and have had very good results. It is the only one other than glyphosate that will do the job, everything else will only burn it down. It's made by PBI Gordon and I paid 89 dollars for a 2 1/2 gal jug. Search HI-DEP herbicide.


Surmount killed mine.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

I have no clue what dogbone is bug i bet vista would kill it


----------

